# Sauron's error



## Strider97 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sauron was aware of the forces being marshalled against him. He was aware that the Ring had been found by a halfling or a hobbit called Baggins. He was aware that Gandalf was actively engaged and that a new king was claiming the throne of Middle Earth. He knew that the only way he could be defeated is if someone was able to destroy the ring and that only four hobbits one of which had the ring was operating in the Southern portion of ME.

Why then when they discovered evidence of a halfling spy did Sauron not do more to protect Mt. Doom and Mordor. The mouthpiece of Sauron stated that Sauron believed that the halfling was important to Gandalf. He also said that the mission had failed. 

Credit to Goro for the thought.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 26, 2002)

Simple answer:

Gandalf says at some point (CoE?) "Having the Ring, he will fear we will cast him down & set someone in his place; the thought will not enter his (Sauron's) mind that we would wish to destroy the Ring & have NO ONE in his place. This is our great chance."

I think it's probably in 'The Last Debate', come to think of it.


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 26, 2002)

I think one can draw a parallel here between Sauron and Hitler (no, I don't think LotR is a metaphor for Western Democracy vs. Nazi/Fascist authoratarianism -- this is just an illustration).

Like Hitler, Sauron was an absolute dictator in his realm. No one could challenge him, and no one was trusted enough for him to ask advice. Therefore any personality or character flaws of the leader were automatically flaws of the whole system.

Sauron himself could not see the forest for the trees; as an evil being, he suspected the motives of all others and was unable to conceive of the noble course of action (destroying the Ring). Even when a Ringless Hobbit was discovered on the edge of Mordor, the alarm bells didn't go off concerning the possibility of an attempt on Orodruin.

As per the CoE plan, his attention was drawn to the Gates by the advancing army. That was the threat he perceived, and focused all his attention on. Just what he did think was going on with Frodo's mission is pretty hard to say, but he still didn't put the pieces together. He couldn't... any more than you can see something that's in your blind spot.

Naturally, if Sauron didn't order it, no one else would dare post a special guard on the Sammath Naur.


----------



## aragil (Mar 26, 2002)

Keep in mind when Sauron heard of the captured Halfling. Shagrat delivered the mithril coat and barrow-blade to Barad-dur about the same day as the Battle of Pelannor Fields. On that day Sauron was already thinking about the heir of Isildur, who had Elendil's blade and whom he thought had the ring. Any other day in the history of the 3rd Age and Warning Bells might have gone off for Sauron. But on that particular day all his thought was on battle with Minas Tirith, where he believed the Ringbearer (who he thought was Aragorn) was sweeping aside his troops at Pelannor.


----------



## Greenwood (Mar 27, 2002)

Also during the Last Debate when it is decided to march on the Black Gate Gandalf says of Sauron when the question comes up of why doesn't Sauron think it is impossible to win if the good guys have the Ring: "... Also we could not learn how to wield the full power all in a day. Indeed it can be used only by one master alone, not by many; and he will look for some time of strife, ere one of the great among us makes himself master and puts down the others. ..... He studies the signs: the Sword that robbed him of his treasure remade; the winds of fortune turning in our favour, and the defeat unlooked-for of his first assault; and the fall of his great Captain. His doubt will be growing, even as we speak here. His Eye is nw straining towards us, blind almost to all else that is moving. So we must keep it. .... As Aragorn has begun, so we must go on. We must push Sauron to his last throw. We must call out his hidden strength, so that he shall empty his land. We must march out to meet him at once. We must make ourselves the bait, though his jaws should close on us. He will take the bait, in hope and in greed, for he will think that in such rashness he sees the pride of the new Ringlord .... "

So, I would say the answer to the question is: 1) it never occurs to Sauron that an attempt could be made to destroy the Ring; 2) Sauron thinks he knows exactly where the Ring is -- it is probably with Aragorn, or maybe Gandalf, but it is certainly present at Minas Tirith where he has just been defeated.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 27, 2002)

I think that the Sauron/Hitler comparison is good:

Evil Madmen (or Madmaiar) have a drive to BEGIN conquest far beyond the means of a nation or 'confederation'.
But, they also have a 'instability' or flaw that usually causes them to make idiotic mistakes that snatches victory from their hands.

If Sauron had just defended Mordor from any getting in & bent all his other strength on finding the ring, as Gandalf says, then all help would be lost.

Anybody looking at WWII in Europe can see many mistakes that destroyed Hitlet. The biggest being attacking Russia, & when. 
But, also others like starting the war 3 years ahead of what he told Mussolini, not giving Rommel the 50-75,000 troops he requested to overrun North Africa. He had a chance to overrun the Middle East & hook up with Japan in India in early 1942......


----------



## shadowfax_g (Mar 28, 2002)

I almost agree with you guys, but just one thing.. what do you think about Gollum's keeping chasing after Frodo and sam? I reckon Gollum did not escape for himself but was set free by Sauron for the purpose of finding the Ring-bearer and he actually did the job. Isn't it too careless if Sauron did not pay attention to Gollum's move at all?


----------

